# Interview - Dr. Michael Siegel



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

He has 25 years experience in the field of tobacco control,worked for the CDC as well as having published over 70 papers related to tobacco. Dr. Siegel also Publishes a blog named " The rest of the story"http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/ where he offers tobacco news analysis,and commentary. ETA's interview with Dr. Siegel is below:

Original interview here: Escape the Analogue


----------

